# CDE & Dtfile error.



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2011)

I try to open dtfile from terminal and return this:

```
Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
  Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)
  Serial number of failed request:  231
  Current serial number in output stream:  233
```
Any idea how to fix File Manager?


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you definitely have Helvetica showing in `fc-list`?.

Try getting "-*-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" in xfontsel. If it isn't possible, perhaps just change the font that dtfile uses.

Also note that there is a freeze bug in Xorg 7.5 that might get triggered by CDE's dtwm, so make sure your version of Xorg is the very latest in ports before attempting to forward the whole desktop through.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2011)

> If it isn't possible, perhaps just change the font that dtfile uses.


How can I do that?


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 20, 2011)

Like mwm and other Motif / Xlib software, pretty much all of it can be customized using the .Xdefaults file.

There might be some googling to find the resource name that you need to change, but a guess would probably be to add:-


```
Dtfile*fontList: <available font string>
```

I have an AIX box running CDE, I will give it quick play tonight to see if it works.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok. I installed a lot of fonts from ports and now dtfile works


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 20, 2011)

*Dtfile not working at all!*

Ok. Now dtfile is showing on my desktop but is not working. Is not freezing. Just the menus not work but the big problem is that cannot open any folder or go back or go to any directory I want and is not opening files.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 21, 2011)

Any idea?


----------

